# thinking about a ferret 1 or 2



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ive been thinking for a while about having a ferret ,i was very tempeted on saturday (but was under the influence)they are the little greyhound type with polecat markings but lighter in colour ,7 weeks old ,would it be best to get 1 or 2 ,if i have 2 gills the guy is having his hob vasectomised for next year so i wouldnt have problems getting the out of season


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

You have to have 2 for health reasons 2 hobs might fight go fo gills


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Where's everyone getting their baby ferrets from!? 

When I wanted one desperately a few years back I couldn't find any anywhere! It was really hard to get hold of baby ones... only adults available if any.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lol im picking them up in the morning,turns out theres 2 litters ,ive a choice of 15,lol maybe you where looking the wrong time of year


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Yea for ferrets  You will have to show us picks of your new additions


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

I have 23 ferrets and 14 are ours. We have never had any problems with them some ferret we have in rescue like being on there own and wont go with other ferrets. Some are easier to introduce to others as we have found. Best of all is take it slow introduce them on neutral ground. Any problems contact me as i have a ferret forum to


----------

